

Speak geek: The world of made-up language - japaget
http://www.reghardware.com/2010/11/17/languages_of_the_geeks/print.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I _know_ I've seen this submitted here before, but my search-fu has failed me
entirely. I don't know if it had any discussion, but it would be interesting
to see.

And it's not just my memory playing tricks - the link was marked as "visted"

~~~
CallMeV
I've had the link forwarded to me in an email, posted to my Facebook wall,
sent to my mobile phone and even handed to me manually, _written on a piece of
paper_. (Really. Who writes these days?)

And now it appears here. I swear, this link dogs my very footsteps like a
bloodhound.

I had a nice conversation with Arika Okrent a while back, over the radio.
Amusingly enough, the radio program concerned conlangs - and she knows her
stuff.

Qapla'!

------
LaPingvino
Mi tre ŝatis la artikolon :)

